# Overdraw vs. Underdraw, Recurve



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

I've been experimenting with wrist positions lately and that naturally leads to a different draw length.

What's the exact definition of Overdrawing and Underdrawing? My hunch is that it's relative to when the end servings on the string pull away from the limbs. 

After reading a few guides and such, I realized that my drawlength is in the middle of two bow lengths. My drawlength varies from 27" to 28.5" or so depending on my wrist position, and right now i'm shooting a 66" bow. Am I overdrawing?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Alan - 

Over and under drawing in a practical sense means draw shorter or longer than your natural draw length on a given bow. A change in grip style or hand position changes your natural draw length. So, you're not over drawing the 66" bow at 28.5", but you might be more comfy (and therefore shoot a little better) with a 68" bow.

If you are between two recommended bow lengths, I'd always err on the longer side. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Of course, a longer draw is preferable to a shorter one, but the one that is MOST preferable, is the one that is most repeatable.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

So what i'm understanding is this:

It doesn't matter what your draw length to bow length ratio is so long as it's repeatable?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

ice, Had to read your question several times to understand what you were asking. What Viper answered is the classic definition of "over or under drawing". It has to do with your form and what your natural draw length is.

What I THINK you are really asking is how to determine a good bow length for your draw length. If you "over draw" a bow, you are pulling past the builder's designed draw length. Then, to a degree, yes, it has to do with the angle formed between the string and the bow tips. As that angle approaches about 80-90* you are reaching the design limits for the bow. Basically the shorter the bow, the shorter overall draw length it will accommodate. 

I would not think that for a 66" bow that you are pulling it too far back to accommodate your draw length. I would say that 27 to 28.5 " draw is a pretty big spread and you need to develop your form to have just one repeatable draw length.

Your actual draw length needs to be repeatable (but that is your form!). Your draw length vs. bow length is important too but once you have the bow that should not change.

Try not to confuse similar terms used in different ways. Your physical and natural draw length is all about your physical stature and makeup. The design draw limits of the bow is something else. In one sense, over drawing for you is physical, and over drawing for the bow is mechanical. 

There :tongue: now I've confused myself too. :teeth:


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Within reason. I think trying to draw 31" on a 64" bow would put you way into the stacking range, even with the newest materials which don't stack as much as older equipment. But, if not at the extreme ends of bow-lenth:draw:length ratios, no, the most important thing is being repeatable, and that really has everything to do with form, and not with bow length.

But, I second what Viper said (not that he needs ANYONE to second his advice) that if in doubt, err toward longer.


----------

